# Wiccaweys Autum Dog Show & Collie Fun Day - Wellingborough - 5th Sept 2010



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Mad Mile Field, Sywell Road, Wellingborough, Northamptonshire.

*THE MAIN EVENT OF THE DAY

12.30 - 4/5pm: FUN DOG SHOW*

Classes open to all dogs apart from Wiccaweys only classes

Class 1: CUTEST PUPPY (pups under 1 year)
Class 2: GOLDEN OLDIES (8yrs and over)
Class 3: BEST WICCAWEYS DOG
Class 4: BEST WICCAWEYS BITCH
Class 5: SPECIAL DOGS (dogs with disabilities)
Class 6: BEST FAMILY GROUP (2 or more dogs)
Class 7: BEST CHILD / DOG COMBO
Class 8: BEST DOG
Class 9: BEST BITCH
Class 10: WAGGIEST TAIL
Class 11: MOST APPEALING EYES
Class 12: SNOGGIEST DOG
Class 13: DOG MOST LIKE ITS OWNER
Class 14: BEST TRICK
Class 15: FANCY DRESS
BEST IN SHOW

*SHOW PROGRAMME
Main Ring*

10.00: SHOW OPENS
10.15: WELCOME TO THE SHOW
10.30: MUSICAL MATS
10.45: TENNIS BALL & SPOON RACE
11.00: SAUSAGE EATING RACE
12.00: HEELWORK TO MUSIC DEMONSTRATION 
PERFORMED BY SHARON & BLUE

12.15: PARADE OF REHOMED WICCAWEYS DOGS & PHOTO SHOOT  dont forget your tissues!
Bring your Wiccs collie and join in.

*OTHER COMPETITIONS & ATTRACTIONS*

OBEDIENCE RING
10am onwards 
Judge: Lisa Doody

Class 1: Nursery Stars
For handlers and dogs not having won out of Pre-beginners at an Open show. 
Disciplines: Heel on lead, Heel Free, Novice recall (recall to front) without finish. 
Class 2: Stars in Bud
For handlers and dogs not having won out of Beginners at an Open show.
Disciplines: Heel on lead, Heel Free, Novice recall (recall to front) with finish. Retrieve any safe article without finish

AGILITY RING
10am onwards - Fun Agility Competition
Judge: Patch
Open to any dogs currently competing, or attending agility classes. For safety reasons, the agility competition is not open to dogs who have never done agility before
Afternoon: Have A Go Agility (open to all)

FLYBALL AREA
10am onwards - Flyball Display
Afternoon: Have A Go Flyball (open to all)

WORKING TRIALS AREA
12am onwards  Working Trials Demo
Afternoon: Working Trials Taster (open to all)

KENNEL CLUB GOOD CITIZEN RING
12.00om onwards: Bronze Test
Judge: TBC

ALL SHOW CLASSES, COMPETITION CLASSES AND GAMES ARE £1.00 PER DOG, PER CLASS, APART FROM THE KENNEL CLUB GOOD CITIZEN TEST WHICH IS £3.00 PER DOG.

Ill be there, so if anyone is going come and say hello (I promise I wont bite ) Will prob be the only one with three skinny dogs.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a whippet breed show that day sorry.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Rochdale Dog Rescue will also have a stall there too (not with me tho) 

Sounds great, I wish one of my boys wasn't so grumpy!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If I can persuede my OH then I might go to this - sounds great!

We went to a show last weekend; horses, dogs, displays, etc & Toby loved it - I think all the discarded food he was able to wolf down only added to his enjoyment!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we attended to Wiccaways show this weekend and George came 3rd in Snoggiest Dog! Yippee - he said he couldnt let George go home empty handed as although he didnt snog the judges face off he did have the best quality kisses!!


----------

